# Arbor Vs Never Summer



## Mirage (Jun 16, 2010)

Hey all! I have been snowboarding for around 8 years (do a few trips a season) and find myself wanting to upgrade my setup. I currently have a dynastar 152, Ride LS bindings and some type of Burton boots (they were around $100 8 years ago). I really enjoy just cruising down trails on the mountain and am not too interested in learning tricks and such. Based on the information on this forum, I see that I would want to go with a stiffer binding and board setup. I am looking at the Rome Targa bindings, K2 Maysis or Thraxis boots and this is where the dilemma occurs. I am undecided between a few boards. I really like the idea of NS camber/rocker combo and am looking at either the Heritage or Raptor. I am also looking at Arbor Element and Roundhouse. I am really unsure of what to buy, esp. considering that the Element and Roundhouse are around $200-$250 cheaper. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Here is the information from the sticky. Thanks in advance!

Weight: 180lbs
Boot size: 12-13
Riding style: Generally All Mountain
Age: 24 (prob not growing taller but maybe putting on weight )
Budget: If something is clearly better than something else I will consider but around $500 max
Your location of riding: East Coast


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

(I'm assuming the Element and Roundhouse are from this year and are camber...)

I personally believe it all depends on how much powder you plan on riding. Arbor has a good reputation and I feel for trails that they would both be very good boards (and cheaper always helps). 

If you plan on doing some or a lot of pow though, I'd choose the NeverSummer boards. You can for sure use the Arbor boards for powder as well, but the rocker will make it much easier. Plus, new technology is always fun! 

To be honest, you'll probably love any of the four boards you choose since it'll be such a massive upgrade (no offense) from your current setup. If it was me, I'd probably go Neversummer (Raptor or Premier specifically), but that's mostly based off internet research and testimonials.


----------



## Mirage (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks for getting back to me. Yes, I am talking about the 2010 Arbors. Great point about the powder. Being in the northeast, and mostly riding VT mountains, there is a lot more groomed/man-made snow/ice than there is powder. There are large dumps of snow as well but the chances of me getting up to the mountain to take advantage of all of them are slim. Guess I will have to think about it more. The F1-R isn't as pricey as the Raptor though, so that could be a solid solution too. Thanks for bringing it up!


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2010)

id go with the f1-r if that matters. NS' build quality is top notch


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Arbors are the shizz. The Roundhouse is a mid-wide though, so I'd skip it if you don't wear a big boot. I look at it more like Coda/Element vs. Heritage and A-Frame/Abacus vs. Raptor. Or go in-between with the Element/A-Frame vs. Premier. That's my take, anyways.


----------



## Mirage (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks a lot guys! Yea, I wear around a 12 boot I think (need to check the size as it has been a while since I went shopping for them). Do you guys think the new NS boards are worth waiting for/paying for? The new topcoat seems really nice.

Edit: Also, what size would you guys recommend for the board? I am looking at 159-163.


----------



## mwl001 (Apr 16, 2010)

I ride Targas on a 2010 Element. Love them both. I'll echo the earlier sentiment, when you're deciding between those two board companies you can't really go wrong, everything they make is superior and you will love it. Way to do your homework.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

The only thing I'd take into consideration with the NS boards is their take on Magnetraction which riding here in the east is definitely important. I was just looking at the roundhouse this past weekend and if I was going to go for another cambered board that would probably be the way I'd go. I've ridden Arbor's in the past and they've always been good performers. You won't go wrong either way but think about the edgehold factor a little bit. Another couple of options would be the GNU Riders Choice Wide BTX or the Lib Tech Skunk Ape BTX just to confuse your options a bit more ;-)


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Personally I'd go with any of the Neversummer's mentioned. You really can't go wrong. Especially with the east coast riding you'll be doing, they are going to be more ideal than Arbor models.


----------



## L3mnhead (Mar 24, 2010)

Just to throw it out there, should you decide to look at next season's Arbors, the Element will also be available in a rocker and have the Grip Tech sidecut. I've also heard next season's Coda, which is also going to be a rocker, is a really fun, lively all-mountain stick.


----------



## Mirage (Jun 16, 2010)

Wow, great responses! I think I will prob end up going with NS then as it seems to be the general consensus and was what I originally wanted. It is only money, right? Haha. Do you guys think it is worth getting the new Raptor or Heritage or is the '10 Premier fine too? The Premier is quite a bit cheaper.

Edit: When you say the '11 Element will have the Grip-Tech are you referring to the same type of tech that NS uses on their edges?


----------



## L3mnhead (Mar 24, 2010)

No, it's different tech. Arbor's Grip Tech adds additional contact points under your feet. You steer the board right under foot. BurtonAvenger describes it in better detail on his review of the '11 Coda. The Angry Snowboarder Blog Archive Arbor Coda A Closer Look


----------



## Mirage (Jun 16, 2010)

Awesome! Thank you, I will look at it some more. LOL, I know I shouldn't go by this but I am really liking the way the Arbors look...


----------



## L3mnhead (Mar 24, 2010)

They definitely have some of the best topsheet designs, IMO. I have the '10 Draft and there's so many little details on the topsheet. I'm stoked on getting the Coda for next season.


----------



## Mirage (Jun 16, 2010)

Yea, I just read that review and it sounds solid. Where do you usually ride?


----------



## L3mnhead (Mar 24, 2010)

I'm in SoCal, so Bear, Snow Summit, and Snow Valley, and Mammoth on occasion.


----------



## Mirage (Jun 16, 2010)

Ah, gotcha. Do you guys get much ice there? Just trying to see how well the RC system works compared to the NS system.


----------



## L3mnhead (Mar 24, 2010)

It's usually only icey in the early morning, so I don't spend much time on icey conditions. But I would say it grips pretty well. I haven't ridden any NS boards so I can't compare between the two. I just saw on your original post that you wear size 12-13 boots. According to Arbor, since Grip-Tech's additional contact points are right under foot, it allows riders with up to size 12.5 boots to ride their standard width boards. You can get more info here. South of the North: 2011 Arbor Snowboards Preview


----------



## Mirage (Jun 16, 2010)

Cool! Thanks a lot! Reading it now. 

Edit: So, the boards that will have "The System" will have the Grip-Tech?


----------



## L3mnhead (Mar 24, 2010)

Correct, Grip Tech and Rocker.


----------



## Mirage (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks a lot! I assume that the '11 will be around the same price as the '10s were when they came out. That tech looks like it is definitely worth the extra $$. Thanks for all the info everyone!


----------



## Ca-Pow (Mar 27, 2010)

Demoed the Arbor Roundhouse last year and the Never Summer Premier F-1. Nothing against the Arbor which I did enjoy riding it wasn't even close. The Never Summer F-1 was the best board that I rode out of 12 different boards! The Arbor was a great old-school style board that was very smooth and powerful. However, the F-1 was like I was living a dream and upped my riding considerably. No BS....24 years of snowboarding behind me.

Ca-Pow


----------



## Mirage (Jun 16, 2010)

Do you think that the new tech on the Arbors will make them closer in quality to the NS? They will be around the same price so it is more about quality to me (and looks but I think Arbor wins on that and quality comes first). Thanks for the help as well. Good community here!


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Honestly you can't go wrong either way. NS makes solid high-end boards, but so does Arbor. They prob have the strongest bases of any boards I've owned. I'd love to try out next year's Coda, for sure.


----------



## Mirage (Jun 16, 2010)

I think the best way to proceed will be to go on up to the mountain and try a few different boards out. I will call them tomorrow to make sure that they will have Arbors and NS there. Thanks for all the help! It is really appreciated.


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

Mirage said:


> I think the best way to proceed will be to go on up to the mountain and try a few different boards out. I will call them tomorrow to make sure that they will have Arbors and NS there. Thanks for all the help! It is really appreciated.


What part of Connecticut are you from or where do you ride mostly?

Most snowboard demos start after mid season around here due to our snow conditions. Not many mountains will carry those boards at least in my area. If you ever ride at Butternut or Jiminy send me a pm and I might be able to help you get a demo for a day. There is a shop close to Butternut that carries Arbor. If you are close to Otis Ridge I think they started carrying NS boards so would check with them.


----------



## Mirage (Jun 16, 2010)

I am from South Eastern CT and mostly ride at Okemo. Thanks for the info. Hmm, well, haha. Scratch that, maybe just have to pick one site unseen and hope I made the correct choice. Leaning between the Raptor and the Element RX.


----------



## Coach (Mar 13, 2012)

*Element Roundhouse RX*

Just picked up my 2012 Arbor Roundhouse RX 166 to go with my 2012 size 13 DC Judge so I am all ready for next season. Got great deals on end of season sales. Thanks Mirage for the thread.


----------



## Mirage (Jun 16, 2010)

Glad it helped you as much as it helped me! You will have to let me know how you like the Roundhouse. I ended up getting a NS Heritage.


----------



## Coach (Mar 13, 2012)

*Ct*

Son upgraded to the Element w/GT while daughter rides the NS Infinity. Mom [MGRHS] (grandmom) grew up in Waterbury, CT. I got my callsign from scenario paintball. I'm playing the Viper scenario in Texas in April and D-Day in Oklahoma in June. Son took MVP at the October Viper event. It will be my fifth D-Day and their 15th anniversary. We get several players from your neck of the woods.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Triple8Sol said:


> Arbors are the shizz. The Roundhouse is a mid-wide though, so I'd skip it if you don't wear a big boot. I look at it more like Coda/Element vs. Heritage and A-Frame/Abacus vs. Raptor. Or go in-between with the Element/A-Frame vs. Premier. That's my take, anyways.



Love my A-Frame. Ready to shred Friday.


----------



## nataku (Apr 21, 2011)

My Element CX has been good for me so far this season. Even though I said last weekend would be my last trip for the season, I'm tempted to take it up one more time due to the snow Tahoe is getting before putting it away.


----------

